# Upgrading from single to double step - help required



## 94696 (May 1, 2005)

We have purchased a 2004 Hymer Classic 584 which has a single electric step at the rear. It is dangerously high and my wife has already had a nasty fall from it causing herself multiple injuries. Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the single step with a double step? If it is possible any pointers to suppliers, estimates of costs involved etc would be appreciated.

Thanks
Dave Wood


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Sorry to hear of your wife's misfortune. Try http: /www.omnistor.co.uk They advertise double electric steps.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave

 Hope your wife has recovered from her ordeal. We have a Hymer 544 with electric step, which is too high for general use. To provide the extra step we use a portable step, ours is a cheap plastic one but there are lot of more substantial ones. Only problem we have is that the metal step can get a bit slippy, particularly if wet, and as it is narrow it's eay to fall. I find it much easier to reverse myself out of 'the truck'.
Hope you find a suitable solution


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
Also sorry to hear of your wifes fall, I hope the injuries were not to severe and that she is recovering.
Just a thought, but are there no regulations regarding step heights on motorhomes. I seem to remember that buses were made to "kneel" to allow for a lower access height. I'm not suggesting that motorhomes "kneel" when we wish to enter/exit but I am wondering if Hymer should have put a lower step onto the vehicle and if there is legislation to that effect? Maybe someone can answer that question.
It may also be worth speaking to the supplying dealer to see if they can assist with a "subsidised" replacement double step, after all if they supply and fit a new one to your vehicle they would have your old (not very old) step to sell to someone as second-hand and would recover most of their cost, thus having two very happy customers.
Worth a try I feel.
Good luck and a speedy recovery to your wife.
Keith


----------



## 88812 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I have just replaced the step on my S520 Hymer (please don't ask why, its all rather embarrassing).

The original step was an omnistor double which of course is now not made. However on the Omnistor website www.omnistor.com a fairly straightforward replacement was found an Omnistep 12v double 440. The catalogue also says that the Omnistor 12v double 380 fits the fixation frame of older Hymer B-class.

I bought the new step from Broadview Blinds in Poole who are a large Omnistor dealer and they were very helpful. The step cost £260 pounds(ouch)

Hope this is of some help.

Colin


----------

